# BRUTAL BODYFAT % PILL I CANT BREATHE



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

TO

























OVER



And hes not even that "fat" when u look at the whole picture and his body


NSFW


Spoiler














@Dope motivation to keep cutting bro


----------



## karbo (Mar 26, 2020)

holy fuck thats insane. his face looks narrow in the good way at low bf, looks like a different person jfl
also why his cock looks so small bro


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

On the brink of starvation or death

LOL AT STILL EATING CALORIES IN 2020


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 26, 2020)

*Exotic trannymaxxer to incel Latino bullfrog*

so much lifefuel holy shit. He has the same body as me after the looksmin. Lol at this healthy bmi cope that normies have


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 26, 2020)

From alien hunter to salsa cook


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

Heres a shirtless pic when he was still skinny. LOW BF OR DEATH







Dope said:


> *Exotic teannymaxxer to incel Latino bullfrog*
> 
> so much lifefuel holy shit. He has the same body as me after the looksmin. Lol at this healthy bmi cope that normies have


Muh BMI, made up by jewish doctors and bullshit artists. Honestly the healthiest BF is like literally 10% a real 10% And everyone who thinks they are close to 12% are usually like 18 lmfao


----------



## Golang (Mar 26, 2020)

Isn't this @DarknLost ?


----------



## Zyros (Mar 26, 2020)

Another good pic proof of why i never get tired of saying that EXTREME leanness is KEY to male aesthetics.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

@Zyros thoughts? I know you leanmaxxed too


edit: nvm u just responded


How many calories did u cut on man? High protein or what?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 322616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats lifefuel man


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2020)

Golang said:


> Isn't this @DarknLost ?


Jayy Von Monroe


----------



## Zyros (Mar 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> And hes not even that "fat" when u look at the whole picture and his body




And this is the darkest part of all, hes NOT EVEN FAT AT ALL AND ALREADY LOOKS COMPLETEY LIKE A DIFFERENT PERSON, BEAUTY IS SO FUCKING UNFORGIVING FOR MALES THAT EVEN IN THE ONLY DEPARTMENT WOMEN ARE JUDGED FOR (WEIGHT), MEN ARE JUDGED WITH A 1000000X MORE PUNISHING RULESET.


Amnesia said:


> @Zyros thoughts? I know you leanmaxxed too
> 
> 
> edit: nvm u just responded
> ...


I just stopped eating as much shit as I ate before, mainly taking care about low sugar, salt and carbs intake.


----------



## Elias (Mar 26, 2020)

Boxing and interminttent fasting for low bf or cope


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

Zyros said:


> And this is the darkest part of all, hes NOT EVEN FAT AT ALL AND ALREADY LOOKS COMPLETEY LIKE A DIFFERENT PERSON, BEAUTY IS SO FUCKING UNFORGIVING FOR MALES THAT EVEN IN THE ONLY DEPARTMENT WOMEN ARE JUDGED FOR (WEIGHT), MEN ARE JUDGED WITH A 1000000X MORE PUNISHING RULESET.
> 
> I just stopped eating as much shit as I ate before, mainly taking care about low sugar, salt and carbs intake.


Legit dude, thats why I shake my head when i see normies or even ppl on here saying its pointless to go lower than 12% or that your face wont change past 12%

First of all it will, it always will and second what ppl here think 12% is is prob more like 18%


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2020)

Reminder: He was 18-20 on the lean pics and 26-28 on the fat ones


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 26, 2020)

DarknLost said:


> Reminder: He was 18-20 on the lean pics and 26-28 on the fat ones


jfl I thought you were taking about bf% at first


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 26, 2020)

*TOMORROW I START A 30 DAYS OF WATERFAST OR DIE I LL UPTDOOT EVERY SINGLE DAY*


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

Threw my dinner off the balcony after making this thread, lmfao at eating. Black coffee for the rest of the night


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

This is just a genetics pill. You niggas have to go on some crazy ass diets to maintain facial leanness while chad eats McDonald’s everyday and maintains his robust face. It’s all about bone projection


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Mar 26, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This is just a genetics pill. You niggas have to go on some crazy ass diets to maintain facial leanness while chad eats McDonald’s everyday and maintains his robust face. It’s all about bone projection


Cope


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 26, 2020)

@Sergeant Amnesia's account seems to be hacked by @DarknLost 

look into it


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> @Sergeant Amnesia's account seems to be hacked by @DarknLost
> 
> look into it


cope


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 26, 2020)

It's a good trade off for me tbh, being slight chub makes my bideltoid even better, close to 24


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 26, 2020)

*damn imagine how much jb pussy this guy got

all because he didnt eat*


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 26, 2020)

Went from white to mexican


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This is just a genetics pill. You niggas have to go on some crazy ass diets to maintain facial leanness while chad eats McDonald’s everyday and maintains his robust face. It’s all about bone projection


because chads play sports or go to the gym. Also they are typically tall and athletic. Their TDEE is much higher than the average males


----------



## Mateusz74 (Mar 26, 2020)

Did u cut bodyfat in ur transformation @Amnesia


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

BF pill still cuts the deepest for me. I lost my oneitis because I feel for the bulking meme and lost my 6 pack and jawline. Ended up moving away and never got the chance to get her back. She married now living a happy life and I'm posting here


NEVER EVER BULK


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Cope


It’s not a cope whatsoever. Most good looking robust individuals don’t even know about shit like IF or water fasting. They eat and drink what they want (not in excess of course) and exercise. They don’t turn into bloated bull frogs, they stay lean.

I knew a legit Chang that was robust. He wasn’t a diet nerd. From what I saw, he ate what he wanted and played football. Never became bloated.

If you need to go on fasts, extremely low calorie cycles and completely ditch food at points just to fight off bloat, then you have the mark of subhumanity.

It is what it is


Dope said:


> because chads play sports or go to the gym. Also they are typically tall and athletic. Their TDEE is much higher than the average males


Indeed. Genetics pill


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

my thread is relevant as ever 






The only thing keeping you from ascending


What awaits you on the other side friends, ascension Zygo protrusion, no submental fat, perfect ogee curve, hollow cheeks Stop eating to become DIVINE




lookism.net


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Zyros (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This is just a genetics pill. You niggas have to go on some crazy ass diets to maintain facial leanness while chad eats McDonald’s everyday and maintains his robust face. It’s all about bone projection



Bullshit. "chad eats mcdonalds" is stupid. Every chad I knew that overdid the "just eat mcdonalds" thing wrecked their metabolism and ended bloated and fat after some time. EVERY single gl guy/chad I saw that has had a shitty diet/lifestyle for long enough ended up descending hard with bloating. meanwhile I who formerly would get a bloated face from a single small bag of gummy bears, can do cheat meals now without becoming bloated, entire cheat days (heavy ones) while gaining half the bloat which I gained formely in a single cheat meal, and removing that bloat twice as fast, and generally am at a low bloat all week long. This was achieved by following the diet for long enough that my body attained a new metabolism with high bloat resistance, while all the autist "CHAD DOES X" think its cope to diet based on something that has been proven a lie many times.

@Amnesia black coffee works wonders killing the cravings, specially in this bullshit lockdown quarantine times, but don't go on full starvation mode.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 26, 2020)

Also a low calorie diet isn't even that difficult

Use cooking spray instead of oil or butter , drink water (also avoids bloat), and find low calorie foods that taste good. 1600-2000 calories isn't that hard to maintain (what most people need to lose weight)


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This is just a genetics pill. You niggas have to go on some crazy ass diets to maintain facial leanness while chad eats McDonald’s everyday and maintains his robust face. It’s all about bone projection


All about bone maxs


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> It’s not a cope whatsoever. Most good looking robust individuals don’t even know about shit like IF or water fasting. They eat and drink what they want (not in excess of course) and exercise. They don’t turn into bloated bull frogs, they stay lean.
> 
> I knew a legit Chang that was robust. He wasn’t a diet nerd. From what I saw, he ate what he wanted and played football. Never became bloated.
> 
> ...


jfl for thinking chads are superhumans who dont need to care about calories etc. If you take too much calories you WILL get fat


----------



## SHARK (Mar 26, 2020)

Very legit quote from the lookism thread from my experience:

"_Ugly people are more likely to become fat BECAUSE they lack dopamine in social situations and slowly adapt to eating as a coping mechanism. Good-looking people are careful regarding their weight because they have enough pleasure from social interaction and validation alone. Therefore it's harder for ugly people to stay lean and it doesn't really make a lot of a difference for them._"


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

This is also why its important to cut to super low BF before surgery. If his bloated self posted here ppl would be like round jaw, no zygos round chin. When he has square chin and ogee curve for days at his lean self.

So getting implants strapped to his face while bloated would look absolutely unnatural and retarded simply bc no fat person would have those traits ANYWAY.

Get lean kiddos, so u can actually see ur real bone development before roping


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

Zyros said:


> Bullshit. "chad eats mcdonalds" is stupid. Every chad I knew that overdid the "just eat mcdonalds" thing wrecked their metabolism and ended bloated and fat after some time. EVERY single gl guy/chad I saw that has had a shitty diet/lifestyle for long enough ended up descending hard with bloating. meanwhile I who formerly would get a bloated face from a single small bag of gummy bears, can do cheat meals now without becoming bloated, entire cheat days (heavy ones) while gaining half the bloat which I gained formely in a single cheat meal, and removing that bloat twice as fast, and generally am at a low bloat all week long. This was achieved by following the diet for long enough that my body attained a new metabolism with high bloat resistance, while all the autist "CHAD DOES X" think its cope to diet based on something that has been proven a lie many times.
> 
> @Amnesia black coffee works wonders killing the cravings, specially in this bullshit lockdown quarantine times, but don't go on full starvation mode.


Obviously if you overdo McDonald’s you’ll become fat. That’s not the point.

The point is that chad doesn’t care about fasting. He doesn’t care about low calorie diets. He doesn’t care about water fasting. All the shit that you guys do is due to bad genetics. Consistent hard exercise with some diet awareness should be enough to maintain leanness.

I’m not even saying that it’s cope to diet. It’s not. Dieting does wonders. But dieting year round so that you don’t turn into a bullfrog means youre a subhuman with poverty genetics.


----------



## Zyros (Mar 26, 2020)

SHARK said:


> Very legit quote from the lookism thread from my experience:
> 
> "_Ugly people are more likely to become fat BECAUSE they lack dopamine in social situations and slowly adapt to eating as a coping mechanism. Good-looking people are careful regarding their weight because they have enough pleasure from social interaction and validation alone. Therefore it's harder for ugly people to stay lean and it doesn't really make a lot of a difference for them._"


I don't know, have seen several good looking guys that probably, in a mix of taking everything for granted and being bluepilled, ended getting fat and bloated


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 26, 2020)

I knew a Chad who ate fast food and garbage all through high school years and into college and was lean AF. Like 6 pack super lean stomach. But kept his eating habits and bloated up when he started hitting his mid 20s


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> jfl for thinking chads are superhumans who dont need to care about calories etc. If you take too much calories you WILL get fat


Again, you’re missing the point. I’m not saying chad doesn’t need to care about calories whatsoever. They obviously need some diet awareness. They can’t gorge themselves on buffet and sit around doing nothing.

The point is that they stay lean with much less care around their lifestyle than many dieters do here. They Exercise.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Again, you’re missing the point. I’m not saying chad doesn’t need to care about calories whatsoever. They obviously need some diet awareness. They can’t gorge themselves on buffet and sit around doing nothing.
> 
> The point is that they stay lean with much less care around their lifestyle than many dieters do here. They Exercise.


I dont think thats true either. If you are tall you will get fat harder, and i think chads are all tall


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I dont think thats true either. If you are tall you will get fat harder, and i think chads are all tall


Chads are not all tall. That’s a low IQ comment.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Chads are not all tall. That’s a low IQ comment.


An optimal chad is tall bro. At least 185. Cant be chad below that irl


----------



## Zyros (Mar 26, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Obviously if you overdo McDonald’s you’ll become fat. That’s not the point.
> 
> The point is that chad doesn’t care about fasting. He doesn’t care about low calorie diets. He doesn’t care about water fasting. All the shit that you guys do is due to bad genetics. *Consistent hard exercise with some diet awareness should be enough to maintain leanness.*
> 
> I’m not even saying that it’s cope to diet. It’s not. Dieting does wonders. But dieting year round so that you don’t turn into a bullfrog means youre a subhuman with poverty genetics.



Which is what most people including me do. I don't even follow the hard exercise diet. You don't need to go concentration camp week long starvation mode, just eat lower in salt and carbs. The thing is STAYING true to that healthier diet instead of doing some stupid 3 day fast, seeing that you got a bit leaner and calling it a day.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

Zyros said:


> Which is what most people including me do. I don't even follow the hard exercise diet. You don't need to go concentration camp week long starvation mode, just eat lower in salt and carbs. The thing is STAYING true to that healthier diet instead of doing some stupid 3 day fast, seeing that you got a bit leaner and calling it a day.


I can agree with that


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2020)

Is it just me or he looks insanely similar facially compared to the guy he replaced in the same band


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 26, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> An optimal chad is tall bro. At least 185. Cant be chad below that irl


Cope.

@buflek


----------



## Zyros (Mar 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I knew a Chad who ate fast food and garbage all through high school years and into college and was lean AF. Like 6 pack super lean stomach. But kept his eating habits and bloated up when he started hitting his mid 20s


Exact same. They become more lazy/sedentary, take everything for granted and keep eating shit with zero of the basic exercise they did in teen years. Better for us, less competition.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## oldcell (Mar 26, 2020)

I actually use black tea to kill cravings at night


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Mar 26, 2020)

SHARK said:


> Very legit quote from the lookism thread from my experience:
> 
> "_Ugly people are more likely to become fat BECAUSE they lack dopamine in social situations and slowly adapt to eating as a coping mechanism. Good-looking people are careful regarding their weight because they have enough pleasure from social interaction and validation alone. Therefore it's harder for ugly people to stay lean and it doesn't really make a lot of a difference for them._"


Brutal as fuck


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Mar 26, 2020)

Getting lean changes alot of things. But the leanest you should go is 9 percent bodyfat or so for most people. 9-10 percent bodyfat is very very lean. Cutting down to 6 percent bodyfat and shit is too little and can make you look worse in the face. Most looksmaxers never get to 6 or 7 percent bodyfat. And 6 percent bodyfat most people will feel like shit. Some dont even get to 10 percent bodyfat. A good bodyfat percentage is a true 10 percent bodyfat to me. That is very very lean. Most people who say they are 10 percent are not.


----------



## buflek (Mar 27, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Cope.
> 
> @buflek


can be chad but a tall guy will always mog a shorter guy with the same looks level


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 27, 2020)

buflek said:


> can be chad but a tall guy will always mog a shorter guy with the same looks level


Indeed


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 27, 2020)

Sub 10% bodyfat gang


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> On the brink of starvation or death
> 
> LOL AT STILL EATING CALORIES IN 2020


what about muscles?


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> what about muscles?



As long as you have some muscle definition its enough for women, having a lean chiseled face is so crucial


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 27, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> what about muscles?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> As long as you have some muscle definition its enough for women, having a lean chiseled face is so crucial


I totally agree with you.

BUT I wanted to be both muscular and lean like that Kinobody guy.

I never followed a strict diet and managed to gain some pretty broad backs while staying lean. but I want to get bigger, my arms are thin. I'm going to start eating right and train for it, and see what happens.


----------



## Effortless (Mar 27, 2020)

FACTS

*https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2018.02562/full

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2018.02658/full*


"A study by Foo et al. (2017) showed that facial adiposity was a better predictor of attractiveness compared to sexual dimorphism, averageness, and symmetry, for male faces. The researchers also found that, for females faces, facial adiposity squared and sexual dimorphism were the best predictors of female facial attractiveness, while facial adiposity was also the strongest predictor of perceived health for male faces, while sexual dimorphism was the strongest predictor of perceived health for female faces, with facial adiposity failing to reach statistical significance."


"Lmfao being lean for males is more important than dimorphism and symmetry (not that they dont matter, just that statistically having a lean face will benefit you more unless you're extremely neotenous). Makes sense back in the day when males had better bone structure and testosterone levels were higher" - Ugly Nebula


"Facial adiposity has consistently been linked to perceptions of attractiveness and health, with heavier faces being judged to be more unattractive and unhealthier. To date, facial adiposity has also been linked to a number of actual health outcomes including: cold and flu number, duration of colds and flu, frequency of antibiotic use, respiratory illness, blood pressure, cardiovascular illness, salivary progesterone, psychological well-being, arthritis, diabetes, circulating testosterone, immune function, and oxidative stress. While a strong relationship between facial adiposity, attractiveness, perceived health and actual health outcomes has been reported, there are a few limitations to the current evidence presented in favor of facial adiposity as an important contributor to health and attractiveness judgments"


"There also appears to be important differences in judgments made by males and females regarding adiposity as a cue to health and attractiveness. For example, a link has been found between adiposity and immune responsiveness in male Rantala et al., 2013a, but not female faces Rantala et al., 2013b." 

- Ugly Nebula


Facial leanness is 100% crucial for aesthetics

Thats why I love going for a run, my face is so flushed with blood and looks chiselled AF afterwards


----------



## ShredPill (Mar 27, 2020)

Thats a crazy difference tbh, he probs only gained about 8-10lbs of fat, but completely changed his face


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 27, 2020)

@Amensia my undereye got worse after I lost 10 kg of fat and now I have sclera show in one eye
I still have to loose 10 kg but I don’t think I have any fat left in my under eyes
Anyway here is life fuel for bloatcels


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> @Amensia my undereye got worse after I lost 10 kg of fat and now I have sclera show in one eye
> I still have to loose 10 kg but I don’t think I have any fat left in my under eyes
> Anyway here is life fuel for bloatcels
> View attachment 323762


Is that before after from 10kg ? Or more of weight loss. Looks great man, shit. Jawline you could mince onions with. Chin even becomes more square


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Is that before after from 10kg ? Or more of weight loss. Looks great man, shit. Jawline you could mince onions with. Chin even becomes more square


Lol that’s @Titbot


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Effortless said:


> FACTS
> 
> *https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyg.2018.02562/full
> 
> ...



@Zyros knew it from the beginning


Eduardo DOV said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> BUT I wanted to be both muscular and lean like that Kinobody guy.
> 
> I never followed a strict diet and managed to gain some pretty broad backs while staying lean. but I want to get bigger, my arms are thin. I'm going to start eating right and train for it, and see what happens.


Gnna have to roid then


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Mar 27, 2020)

BTW I pm’ed u about “lower lid retraction” 
U ignored me 😓


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> BF pill still cuts the deepest for me. I lost my oneitis because I feel for the bulking meme and lost my 6 pack and jawline. Ended up moving away and never got the chance to get her back. She married now living a happy life and I'm posting here
> 
> 
> NEVER EVER BULK



Can you still gain sufficient muscle without bulking?


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Can you still gain sufficient muscle without bulking?



Sure, but doing it natty comes down to so many factors. Protein intake, natural T levels, natural type of muscle fiber (fast vs slow twitch) Overall genetics, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Sure, but doing it natty comes down to so many factors. Protein intake, natural T levels, natural type of muscle fiber (fast vs slow twitch) Overall genetics, etc.



I think I have fairly alright muscle building genetics. Do you go to the gym? 
It's such a dilemma for me because I want to remain at a low bodyfat to make sure my face stays at its best but I also want to have some muscle mass to look somewhat intimidating.


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 27, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I think I have fairly alright muscle building genetics. Do you go to the gym?
> It's such a dilemma for me because I want to remain at a low bodyfat to make sure my face stays at its best but I also want to have some muscle mass to look somewhat intimidating.


When trenbolone is injected into cattle without added estrogen, they gain muscle and lose fat. The meat becomes unacceptably lean. Trenbolone blocks de novo lipogenesis in a low-estrogen environment, meaning if you take tren and a TRT dose of test, you can bulk leanly as long as you keep dietary fat low.

Natty bulking is fatty bulking. When I bulk natty, even at a small surplus of maybe around 300, I get maybe 20% muscle and 80% fat, and the muscle mostly goes away after dieting off the fat. That's generally the case with most lifters who've passed their novice phase and a decent chunk of their intermediate phase. Natty bulking is fatty bulking.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Mar 27, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> When trenbolone is injected into cattle without added estrogen, they gain muscle and lose fat. The meat becomes unacceptably lean. Trenbolone blocks de novo lipogenesis in a low-estrogen environment, meaning if you take tren and a TRT dose of test, you can bulk leanly as long as you keep dietary fat low.
> 
> Natty bulking is fatty bulking. When I bulk natty, even at a small surplus of maybe around 300, I get maybe 20% muscle and 80% fat, and the muscle mostly goes away after dieting off the fat. That's generally the case with most lifters who've passed their novice phase and a decent chunk of their intermediate phase. Natty bulking is fatty bulking.



So what the hell am I supposed to do? Start roiding and fuck up my hair and collagen?
Does how much fat and muscle you gain depend on genetics? I have good metabolism I think.


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 27, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> So what the hell am I supposed to do? Start roiding and fuck up my hair and collagen?
> Does how much fat and muscle you gain depend on genetics? I have good metabolism I think.


Your natural muscle-building potential is based mainly on three things: your bone thickness, your muscle belly length, and your hormone levels. The average natural will struggle to get his FFMI very far above 23 without becoming obese. Visually, this translates to an "ottermode" or "swimmer's" physique. Thin bones, short muscle bellies, and an unmasculine hormonal profile will limit your natural potential even further. The opposite will push your natural limit closer to 25, and even beyond if you are a genetic anomaly.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 9, 2020)

16.5 bmi or death


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 9, 2020)

Facially he looks like me in the after.


----------



## Amnesia (Apr 9, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Facially he looks like me in the after.


whats ur bf % tho


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> whats ur bf % tho


A bit leaner than him. 17%.

My face is also a tad bit leaner than his, but structurally we look alike, and we sport the same mustache-stubble combo.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 18, 2020)

If you aren't hungry you aren't gl


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> If you aren't hungry you aren't gl


BRB starving


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 322616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 322616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Chadelite fast with me for next 100 days bro, alsoi iwll tkae 100 day break fromt his foruminsha Allah


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 322616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got more bf% pics like this from other people?


----------



## Magnesium (Aug 18, 2020)

He goes from Henrietta, the trans emo to Enrico, your ese. it's a win for him.


----------



## Tony (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Threw my dinner off the balcony after making this thread, lmfao at eating. Black coffee for the rest of the night


@cocainecowboy


----------



## Chad1212 (Nov 10, 2020)

Spoiler doesn’t work for me


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Nov 10, 2020)

Takes too long to leanmax. I could choose to eat nothing every few days for one day but people keep saying that it will tank my metabolism


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 10, 2020)

why on earth are you posting dick pictures of anorexic homos, are you now trying to explore your homosexual side after you realized slaying foids doesnt give you that much pleasure?


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 10, 2020)

Just lol if you still eat in 2020


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 10, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Spoiler doesn’t work for me


They removed it bruh


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Nov 10, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Just lol if you still eat in 2020


Under 40kg or death 

Jfl if your insides aren't dust

Living on air gang


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 10, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> Under 40kg or death
> 
> Jfl if your insides aren't dust
> 
> Living on air gang


I'm 80 kg! It's over


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> On the brink of starvation or death
> 
> LOL AT STILL EATING CALORIES IN 2020


Lifefuel


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Nov 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 322616
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like he went from white guy to ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 20, 2021)

@Thompsonz @LondonVillie


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> On the brink of starvation or death
> 
> LOL AT STILL EATING CALORIES IN 2020


I've been starving myself but now one of my eyes lack hooding giving me assymetrical eyes it's over


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 20, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I've been starving myself but now one of my eyes lack hooding giving me assymetrical eyes it's over


yeah mine too that's why i am getting fillers


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 20, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah mine too that's why i am getting fillers


Amnesia look at Mine and Lars dms


----------



## stamaster21 (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackout.xl said:


> It’s not a cope whatsoever. Most good looking robust individuals don’t even know about shit like IF or water fasting. They eat and drink what they want (not in excess of course) and exercise. They don’t turn into bloated bull frogs, they stay lean.
> 
> I knew a legit Chang that was robust. He wasn’t a diet nerd. From what I saw, he ate what he wanted and played football. Never became bloated.
> 
> ...


water fasting is is not a good long-term thing, thats why folks can never stick to diet. You just have to workout out 2-3 times a week and not over-eat, that means limiting sugar and bad foods, and doing some cardio at the gym.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Sep 5, 2022)

Reminder


----------



## NFA PB (Sep 5, 2022)

holy fuck dude, this is pure lifefuel

im also leanmaxxing, what was the bf% in the before pics? 8?


----------



## Johnnybegood (Sep 5, 2022)

@loksr more people should take the facial adiposity pill


----------



## sebsyx (Sep 5, 2022)

NFA PB said:


> holy fuck dude, this is pure lifefuel
> 
> im also leanmaxxing, what was the bf% in the before pics? 8?


10 ish most likely


----------



## delta7 (Sep 23, 2022)

bump


----------



## Splinter901 (Sep 23, 2022)

Is that the guy from blood on the dance floor? He descended hard.


----------



## JFLateating (Nov 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> my thread is relevant as ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the text from this post by chance, I’ve always been curious what it was


----------



## BrahminBoss (Yesterday at 2:10 PM)

Amnesia said:


> On the brink of starvation or death
> 
> LOL AT STILL EATING CALORIES IN 2020


how long did it take you to get lean may I ask? And did you get depressed when you were cutting?


----------

